# Hi from Amsterdam & Douz, Sahara Tunisia



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Wenda! We're happy to have you here.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF! have fun posting!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

*It sure is a warm welcome to this forum!*

Thanks, you all are heartwarming!

Now I have to find my way to all I want to know about the mysterious ways a horse can behave. :shock:

Anyone knows something about why or when a horse is groaning?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome. glad your here!!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

From this place I like to thank you all for your open stories.
it is for me heartwarming.
I am not a very experienced rider or keeper, but horses have been in my heart my whole life and I have the habitude for protecting them when harm is been done and spoil them with grooming and good material when I have them in my environement.
ThanX for the encouraging stories!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice too meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Merhaba! Kefa-lak? A very warm welcome to this forum and what an amazing horse in an open desert! I love your photo and avatar!

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to meet you. Have nice chatting!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you again, all of you! It is really fun this forum.


----------

